# Versatile and Emissions-Free:The MINI Citysurfer Concept.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

• MINI presents an innovative concept providing increased flexibility for individual mobility in conurbation areas; MINI Citysurfer Concept combines the agile riding properties of a kick scooter with an electric drive and expressive design features in the style of the British premium brand.

• Wide range of potential uses due to compact structure, foldability and low weight of just 18 kilograms (40 lbs); MINI Citysurfer Concept suitable both for use on its own and in combination with other means of transportation; easy to transport, for example in the luggage compartment of the new MINI 3 door or on buses and trains; minimum traffic space due to single-track concept, enabling spontaneous and convenient mobility even in those sections of an urban area not accessible to motorised vehicles; therefore the ideal mobility supplement for covering the distance between car park, rail or bus station and final destination.

• Auxiliary electric drive with thumb-operated accelerator and gearless hub motor in the rear wheel; electric motor power permits top speed of 25 km/h (15 mph); electric drive of the MINI Citysurfer Concept is not activated until a minimum speed is reached from the rider's own physical thrust; motor is deactivated by means of a brake lever.

• Power supply via lithium-ion battery permanently installed in the frame; charging via 12-volt automobile socket or household socket; charging during travel by means of brake energy regeneration when brake is activated; battery management system with integrated power electronics; electric range: 15 to 25 kilometers (10 - 15 miles); use of the MINI Citysurfer Concept possible at any time, independently of auxiliary electric drive using physical strength and without rolling resistance from the motor.



• MINI Citysurfer Concept has safe, versatile and agile riding properties, large wheels with pneumatic tyres also make it suitable for bumpy paths, low foot board, stable frame and height-adjustable handlebars; three brake systems which operate independently of each other; recuperation brake via electric drive generator function, hydraulic disc brakes at the front and rear wheel; excellent deceleration and agile handling since there are no limits to the rider in shifting the centre of gravity; good all-round view and visibility to other road users due to upright riding position; folding concept with safety function for correct engagement when unfolding.

• Protection from dirt and weather impact due to trim parts and wheel covers at front and rear; extended range of potential use of the MINI Citysurfer Concept for both private and work-based mobility; additional everyday functionality with mobile phone holder and charge facility on the handle bars; use of Last Mile Navigation possible in conjunction with the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate.

• Vehicle fittings flexibly adaptable to market-specific public traffic regulations; MINI Citysurfer Concept also usable by young people going to school or travelling in their leisure time.

• Vehicle concept covers the entire range of individual urban mobility: commuting to work and school, sight-seeing and shopping, tourist excursions when on motor home, camping or boat holidays; spontaneous riding fun typical of MINI derives from the interaction between rider and electric motor when generating propulsion.


----------

